#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 簡單龍頭畫法+參考

## 夜陌客

各龍的小小經驗分享~
簡易又快速的畫龍頭側面方式~
以及付上一些圖片分享~

廢話不多說~
點開即可開始!!

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


1.畫個圓(臉部位置)
2.畫個長方形(嘴的位置)
3.一條S曲線(脖子部分)


在圓的上面，是龍角和頭的銜接位置，或者說是眉骨，畫出長橢圓，
另一面的長橢圓須往前移一點(因為視角並不是絕對側面)。
(每個獸的畫風都不太一樣，這個部分可依習慣有所調整)


畫出嘴巴和鼻子(注意鼻子會稍稍凸起喔!)


畫出龍角和眼睛大概位置
(龍角有許多畫法，下面會提供參考)


畫出腮鰭
(注意先別急著擦掉稿線!可以等全部定位之後再擦掉~)


畫出脖子，下面是接胸部
(示範頭和胸部的大概位置，胸部的步驟可以省略)


新爪常犯的錯誤:
沒有弧度的脖子，這是長頸鹿畫法。
記得脖子視S型曲線喔!



其他龍頭參考圖~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


各種龍頭~


或是更複雜一點的龍頭(不要一下子進階啦!)

圖片參考(非本龍所繪)

Dungeons and Dragons(龍與地下城)
Draconomicon Desktops 桌布系列
來源網址:http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20031114b



唯一!!唯一!!真實參考!!
有請恐龍大大為我們做示範!!!

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




三角龍大大~


某種小型暴龍(名字我忘了ˊWˋ((真沒禮貌!    
    


感謝觀看~
有任何問題~歡迎提出來!!
拿起筆來畫畫去吧!!
設個捐獻箱!

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## wingwolf

感謝隱龍的教學

龍頭上常常會添加很多裝飾
尤其是角、鳍、毛之類
脖子的定位和曲線相較而言就困難了許多
先定好框架再決定細節是很穩打穩紮的做法
相信會給新手很多幫助  :Very Happy:  

說到長頸鹿，瞬間想到這張：

翼龍 VS 長頸鹿 XDDD
來源：
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1495797735?pn=1
http://news.xinhuanet.com/tech/2010-...c_12801284.htm
所以大家的脖子都是有曲線的哦~~XD
龍脖子的曲線應該還是會因爲動作和品種的不同而存在不同

並感謝隱龍提供的參考圖，大贊^^
尤其是DND的龍形態各異，是很好的練習對象呢~

下次要不要來個各角度結構解析？^^（喂）

----------


## 夜陌客

> 感謝隱龍的教學
> 
> 龍頭上常常會添加很多裝飾
> 尤其是角、鳍、毛之類
> 脖子的定位和曲線相較而言就困難了許多
> 先定好框架再決定細節是很穩打穩紮的做法
> 相信會給新手很多幫助  
> 
> 說到長頸鹿，瞬間想到這張：
> ...


也謝謝羽狼的補充0W0
補足了我沒想到的地方!
那張D&D不貼時再覺得可惜啊!!
還有忘了提醒大家要多多利用網路找圖參考啊>W<

PS.最後那個提議是個挑戰啊!!

----------

